
Raspberry Pi 3 for the Second Time - naokishibuya
A series of errors while building the donkey robocar that uses Raspberry Pi.
======
naokishibuya
[https://medium.com/activating-robotic-minds/raspberry-
pi-3-f...](https://medium.com/activating-robotic-minds/raspberry-pi-3-for-the-
second-time-392fc3ab2c70)

